# vertalen/tolken van/uit naar/in of nog iets anders?



## marrish

Ik sta in tweestrijd wat de voorzetsels betreft die met de werkwoorden "vertalen" en "tolken" gepaard gaan.

Geen van de door mij geraadpleegde bronnen brengt erover duidelijkheid maar praktijkvoorbeelden leren mij dat het meestal zo is:

- vertalen uit het (brontaal) of vertalen van het (brontaal) 
- vertalen naar het (doeltaal) of in het (doeltaal)

Misschien kent iemand hoe het in elkaar zit?


----------



## Peterdg

Ik gebruik "vertalen uit" en "vertalen naar", wat niet wil zeggen dat de andere daarom fout zouden zijn.


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Ik gebruik "vertalen uit" en "vertalen naar", wat niet wil zeggen dat de andere daarom fout zouden zijn.



Idem.


----------



## bibibiben

_Vertalen in_ is ook goed mogelijk. Zie https://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/vertalen-in-naar-uit voor meer details.

_Tolken_ lijkt me een lastig geval. Ikzelf zou zeggen:

 Hij tolkt vanuit taal X naar taal Y.
? Hij tolkt vanuit taal X in taal Y. [zeer weinig Googlehits]
 Hij tolkt uit taal X naar taal Y.
? Hij tolkt uit taal X in taal Y. [zeer weinig Googlehits]
 Hij tolkt vanuit en naar taal X.
 Hij tolkt uit en naar taal X.
? Hij tolkt uit en in taal X. [weinig Googlehits]
 Hij tolkt naar taal Y.
 Hij tolkt in taal Y.


----------



## marrish

De kwestie van "vertalen" is vrij duidelijk geworden; aan de ene kant adviseert onzetaal.nl :


> Als beide talen worden genoemd, is het ofwel *uit en in*, ofwel *van en naa*r:
> 
> 
> De tekst is uit het Engels in het Nederlands vertaald.
> De tekst is van het Engels naar het Nederlands vertaald.


 maar het blijkt dat het ook anders kan, zoals Peterdg en YellowOnline suggereren: *uit en naar*_.
_
bibibiben heeft het van nog een andere invalshoek bekeken door "tolken" apart te zetten.

Heel interessant! Hier (KULeuven) ben ik nog deze variatie tegengekomen:

"De student leert tolken *vanuit* de vreemde talen *in* het Nederlands én *vanuit* het Nederlands *in* de vreemde taal."

Dit lijkt eigenlijk deels op bibibibens laatste voorbeeld "Hij tolkt in taal Y". Misschien wordt hier niet het feit dat de tolk iets tussen bron- en doeltaal (ben ik bang om van-naar enz. te gebruiken  mondeling vertaalt benadrukt maar dat hij het resultaat van zijn vertaling overbrengt en op dat ogenblik *in* de taal Y spreekt.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ben wel benieuwd of PeterdG en YellowOnline inderdaad _uit_ en _naar_ in één zin willen zetten. Ik ging er eigenlijk van uit dat zij slechts deze mogelijkheden voor ogen zouden hebben:

Ik vertaal uit het Frans.
Ik vertaal naar het Frans.
Ik vertaal in het Frans.
Ik vertaal uit en in het Frans.
Ik vertaal uit het Nederlands in het Frans.
Ik vertaal van en naar het Frans.
Ik vertaal van het Nederlands naar het Frans.

En dat zij deze uitspraken alle als niet (helemaal) correct zouden beschouwen:
Ik vertaal van het Nederlands.
Ik vertaal van en in het Nederlands.
Ik vertaal van het Frans in het Nederlands.
Ik vertaal uit en naar het Nederlands.
Ik vertaal uit het Frans naar het Nederlands.

Maar of dit ook zo is? Wellicht vinden PeterdG en YellowOnline de laatste twee zinnen inderdaad heel goed klinken? Ikzelf ben toch wel geneigd om in deze laatste twee zinnen nog een contaminatie met het paar _van ... naar_ te zien, al hoor ik deze variant wel vrij vaak gebruiken.

De tekst van KULeuven was ik ook tegengekomen, maar het was een van de zeer weinige treffers op Google waarin het paar (_van)uit ... in_ gebruikt werd. Het is duidelijk geen geliefde voorzetselcombinatie. Mogelijk wordt massaal de voorkeur aan _(van)uit ... naar_ gegeven omdat _tolken *in* taal Y_ waarschijnlijk voor de meesten zal betekenen dat de tolk zich uitdrukt in de _brontaal _Y, niet de doeltaal, zoals marrish opmerkt. Het gebruik van _naar_ kan dus nog eens extra benadrukken dat de taal die als tweede genoemd wordt, wel degelijk de doeltaal is. Wie weet.

De verwarring of er nu sprake is van brontaal of doeltaal, doet zich niet voor bij _vertalen in taal Y_. Dan zal ongetwijfeld iedereen Y als doeltaal zien. Mogelijk is het om die reden dat in het geval van _vertalen_ het voorzetselpaar _uit ... in_ wél probleemloos gebruikt worden. Maar ja, voor hoelang? Wellicht heeft _uit ... naar_ de toekomst, zoals het nu al de overhand heeft bij _tolken_? De gemiddelde spreker zal immers vast de boel willen gelijktrekken, lijkt mij.


----------



## YellowOnline

Gevoelsmatig is bij _vertalen_ voor mij het volgend goed:
- _Ik vertaalde 'De vreemdeling' uit het Frans naar het Nederlands_

Bij tolken vind ik _uit_ dan weer gek klinken en zal ik eerder zeggen:
- _Zij tolkt van Duits naar Engels. 

_Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat de meeste alle combinaties uit *bibibiben*s lijst (en die van *marrish*) voor mij aanvaardbaar klinken. Tot zover ik zie bestaat hier geen strikte taalregel. Ook het gegeven artikel van Onze Taal spreekt enkel over wat 'gebruikelijk' is.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat de meeste alle combinaties uit *bibibiben*s lijst (en die van *marrish*) voor mij aanvaardbaar klinken.




Deze uitspraak heeft mij wel zo nieuwsgierig gemaakt dat ik driftig aan het googelen ben geslagen om na te gaan hoe populair de diverse vormen wel niet zijn. En inderdaad, elke denkbare vorm heeft wel aanhangers, al zijn er wel duidelijk uitschieters aan te wijzen. Zie het overzicht hieronder.

Enkele opmerkingen bij het overzicht:

– Ik heb voor een zinsnede zonder werkwoord gekozen om zo alle vervoegingen van het werkwoord vertalen (en werkwoorden als tolken en overzetten) in één klap te kunnen meenemen. De prijs is wel dat er soms sprake is van vervuiling. Vooral in de vormen _van het … naar het, van het … in het_ en _van … naar_  kunnen er nogal wat resultaten zijn opgeveegd waarin ongewenste werkwoorden als _veranderen_, _wijzigen_, _(over)gaan_ voorkomen. Maar goed, zelfs als de vervuiling 10% bedraagt, dan nog eindigen deze vormen in alle steekproeven in de hoogste regionen.

– De steekproef met de sleutelwoorden Engels en Nederlands lijkt me vanwege het grootste aantal  treffers het meest representatief en deze heb ik dus bovenaan gezet.

– Vanaf positie 10 lijken de gevonden resultaten vooral uit de pen te zijn gekomen van mensen die zich slordig in het Nederlands uiten of voor wie het Nederlands niet de moedertaal is.

– Voor wie wil checken: Google presenteert steevast resultaten die oplopen tot in de honderdduizendtallen. Enig doorbladeren is nodig om het werkelijke aantal zichtbaar te krijgen.





positiegegoogelde zinsnedetreffers op Googleopmerkingen1"van het Engels naar het Nederlands"306mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild2"vanuit het Engels naar het Nederlands"2913"uit het Engels in het Nederlands"2074"uit het Engels naar het Nederlands"181  5"van het Engels in het Nederlands"124mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild6"van Engels naar Nederlands"93mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild7"vanuit het Engels in het Nederlands"89  8"vanuit Engels naar Nederlands"439"van Engels in Nederlands"4110"uit Engels in Nederlands"13bevat geen resultaten uit het Nederlands taalgebied11"uit Engels naar Nederlands"1212"vanuit Engels in Nederlands"61 (1)*“van het Frans naar het Nederlands”277mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild2 (6)“van Frans naar Nederlands”117  mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild3 (2)“vanuit het Frans naar het Nederlands”834 (3)“uit het Frans in het Nederlands”695 (4)“uit het Frans naar het Nederlands”59   6 (5)“van het Frans in het Nederlands”51mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild7 (7)“vanuit het Frans in het Nederlands”408 (9)“van Frans in Nederlands”189 (8)“vanuit Frans naar Nederlands”1210 (10)“uit Frans in Nederlands”9bevat geen resultaten uit het Nederlands taalgebied11 (11)“uit Frans naar Nederlands”712 (12)“vanuit Frans in Nederlands”01 (1)“van het Duits naar het Nederlands”149mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild2 (6)“van Duits naar Nederlands”119  mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild3 (2)“vanuit het Duits naar het Nederlands”774 (4)“uit het Duits naar het Nederlands”605 (3)“uit het Duits in het Nederlands”566 (7)“vanuit het Duits in het Nederlands”527 (5)“van het Duits in het Nederlands”42mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild8 (9)“van Duits in Nederlands”259 (8)“vanuit Duits naar Nederlands”2410 (10)“uit Duits in Nederlands”11bevat geen resultaten uit het Nederlands taalgebied11 (11)“uit Duits naar Nederlands”412 (12)“vanuit Duits in Nederlands”3van twijfelachtige aard1 (6)“van Spaans naar Nederlands”119  mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild2 (1)“van het Spaans naar het Nederlands”111mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild3 (2)“vanuit het Spaans naar het Nederlands”434 (4)“uit het Spaans naar het Nederlands”225 (3)“uit het Spaans in het Nederlands”186 (9)“van Spaans in Nederlands”187 (7)“vanuit het Spaans in het Nederlands”168 (5)“van het Spaans in het Nederlands”12mogelijk licht bovengemiddeld vervuild9 (8)“vanuit Spaans naar Nederlands”710 (10)“uit Spaans in Nederlands”6bevat geen resultaten uit het Nederlands taalgebied11 (11)“uit Spaans naar Nederlands”412 (12)“vanuit Spaans in Nederlands”2van twijfelachtige aard*tussen haakjes de positie die deze zinsnede inneemt als deze de sleutelwoorden Engels en Nederlands bevat

 
Wat opvalt:

– De canonieke vormen _van het … naar het_ en_ uit het … in het _scoren onverminderd hoog, maar _uit het … in het_ voelt de hete adem van _uit het… naar het_ of wordt er zelfs door voorbijgestreefd.

– Het voorzetselpaar  _vanuit het … naar het, _dat zich aan het zicht van de dames en heren grammatici lijkt te onttrekken, is kennelijk met een enorme opmars bezig. In alle steekproeven heeft dit paar de canonieke vorm _uit het … in het_ al achter zich gelaten.

– De vorm _van … naar_ steekt _van het … naar het_ duidelijk naar de kroon. Opmerkelijk, want het weglaten van het lidwoord voor namen van talen wordt algemeen als onjuist aangemerkt.  Het is mij overigens niet duidelijk waarom juist in de grootste steekproef, die waarin ‘Engels’ in de zinsnede wordt gebruikt, de lidwoordloze variant fors minder hoge ogen gooit en slechts op de zesde plaats eindigt.

Wellicht zal ooit  “vanuit het Engels naar het Nederlands” het pleit winnen. Mogelijk zal ook de nu nog achterblijvende lidwoordloze variant “vanuit Engels naar Nederlands” aan populariteit winnen. Of zal het lidwoordloze “van Engels naar Nederlands” zich toch weten te handhaven? Wie weet.


----------



## YellowOnline

Dank voor dit opzoekingswerk. We doen hier aardig wat 'origineel onderzoek'


----------



## marrish

Dit is niet allen een opzoekingswerk, dit is een analyse. Hartelijk dank bibibiben, zoiets had ik nooit verwacht. Met commentaar dan; Ik waardeer het.

Hoe zou u zelf zeggen over tolken?


----------



## bibibiben

Ik heb de indruk dat _tolken_ in grote lijnen _vertalen _volgt. Een representatieve Google-steekproef is waarschijnlijk niet te nemen, omdat het aantal treffers voor dit werkwoord altijd wel onacceptabel laag zal zijn, welke zoektermen je ook neemt. Maar toch, misschien is de steekproef hieronder toch representatief te noemen:




1“tolken van het * naar”342“tolken vanuit het * naar”233“tolken uit het * in”114“tolken uit het * naar”115“tolken vanuit het * in”56“tolken van het * in”1

 

Opmerkingen:
– Er zijn natuurlijk tal van andere vervoegingen van _tolken_ mogelijk, maar ik heb het mezelf gemakkelijk gemaakt.
– Opsplitsing naar taal levert te weinig treffers op, dus dat heb ik achterwege gelaten.
– Opsplitsing naar varianten met en zonder lidwoord maakt eveneens de spoeling te dun.

Ook al is het riskant om op basis van dergelijk lage aantallen grote uitspraken te doen, toch is het opvallend dat _vanuit het … naar_ opnieuw een hoge positie weet te bereiken.  Eerder had ik gezegd dat _(van)uit … in_ het in geval van het werkwoord tolken lijkt te hebben afgelegd tegen _(van)uit … naar_. De varianten met _in_ blijken inderdaad niet spectaculair te scoren, terwijl het hier toch om de canonieke vorm gaat.


----------

